# Disney's Fantasia - What could have been



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Disney had originally planned to have Sibelius's Swan of Tuonela and Wagner's Ride of the Valyries in his 1940 masterpiece Fantasia. Though the scenes were never animated, some great storyboard art was produces which today gives us an idea of what these sequences could have looked like.

Disney pieced together the art and set it to music on a recent DVD about the history of Fantasia. These clips are now on YouTube and the can be views here:

The Swan 




The Ride 




These would have made great sequences! I am particularly in love with the artwork for the Swan. It captures the mood of Sibelius so well.

Cool stuff! If only...


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Thats pretty cool and a pity they werent included.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Though I must admit I dont think the Ride of the Valkyries is quite as good as the piece in the actual opera. Without the valkyries singing something is missing.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Isn't it odd that _Fantasia_ is one of those gestalt moments that can never really be recreated? I got excited about _Fantasia 2000_ but the end result was just - meh. We've seen so much computer animation it was no big deal. But the original still enchants.

I remember seeing a screening in college (I had never seen it on the big screen) and I sat down near the front for total immersion. Immersion indeed! I got seriously motion sick during _The Sorcerer's Apprentice_ and had to leave.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Weston said:


> Isn't it odd that _Fantasia_ is one of those gestalt moments that can never really be recreated? I got excited about _Fantasia 2000_ but the end result was just - meh. We've seen so much computer animation it was no big deal. But the original still enchants.
> 
> I remember seeing a screening in college (I had never seen it on the big screen) and I sat down near the front for total immersion. Immersion indeed! I got seriously motion sick during _The Sorcerer's Apprentice_ and had to leave.


I too was let down by Fantasia 2000. Too much computer stuff, plus I wasn't excited about much of the music except for the Firebird. And I did not like the Firebird sequence.

The old school Disney animation is where its at. It was true genius...poetry "in motion," if you will. It's a shame, then, they didn't animate these when the first film came out because if they did them now, the magic wouldn't be there. It would be too glossy and too computerized, thus looking like everything else that is animated these days. Back then, only Disney could have pulled off such a great artistic feat; nowadays, anyone can.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

I was disappointed at the fact that Symphony #5 was a bunch of Nacho chips attacking each other. It made me want to bring salsa.


----------



## JAKE WYB (May 28, 2009)

That sequence was staggering - i cant believe that that was dropped and yet those stupid elephants in tu-tus werent!!?? Ive a lot to owe to fantasia in introducing me early on to great music and i think a lot of the art for that is brilliant and i know the 2000 one is rubbish withiout even bothereing to see it - i know it will be a let-down - but this art for the swan is remarkable - it seems like a hugely missed opportunity but the stillness of the images probaly is more powerful than any moving animation


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

JAKE WYB said:


> That sequence was staggering - i cant believe that that was dropped and yet those stupid elephants in tu-tus werent!!?? Ive a lot to owe to fantasia in introducing me early on to great music and i think a lot of the art for that is brilliant and i know the 2000 one is rubbish withiout even bothereing to see it - i know it will be a let-down - but this art for the swan is remarkable - it seems like a hugely missed opportunity but the stillness of the images probaly is more powerful than any moving animation


Hahahaha, I agree. The Dance of the Hours with the elephants and tutus is just silly and it's my least favorite part of Fantasia. Something like the Swan could have been so much more powerful. And the art is indeed staggering.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 19, 2008)

The original Fantasia was miles better than the 2000 version, but I thought the Rhapsody in Blue portion of the latter film was excellent. I loved the art style and storytelling, they fit in so well with the music.


----------



## Sorin Eushayson (May 10, 2009)

The artwork here is tremendous. What stood out to me was the work for Sibelius, which is phenomenal, positively transporting you the ethereal. This was at least worth a look. Thanks, Tapkaara.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Sorin Eushayson said:


> The artwork here is tremendous. What stood out to me was the work for Sibelius, which is phenomenal, positively transporting you the ethereal. This was at least worth a look. Thanks, Tapkaara.


I agree, the art for Sibelius was a knock out. If only one could purchase high quality prints of it. I doubt it will ever be available...why would Disney sell high quality art of a scrapped animation sequence.

Seeing how beautiful the art was, it really makes you wonder why the kept the ridiculous Dance of the Hours segment in place of this, as Jake mentioned.


----------

